# Passap Duomatic (Pinkie)



## RoseySt (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi! I am new to Knitting Paradise, so a big thank you to start with for what seems to be an amazing forum. Today I acquired a Passap Duomatic (Pinkie). Does anyone else have one of these? It has been stored in a loft for 15 years, so I have been looking up how to get it cleaned and restored. It all looks in pretty good condition other than being a little dirty. If I come across any problems would there be anyone here who may be able to advise? I am really looking forward to this project. My last experience of knitting machines was several years ago, when I used a Knitmaster 321 (and had a lot of fun with it!). I haven't used a twin-bed machine before, so this is new territory for me.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome and good luck with your search.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

you will love it ! I have a DUO80 that I cleaned and refurbished and now it works like a charm. 

do you have all the parts and tools?


----------



## RoseySt (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you! I am really looking forward to it. I think everything is there, although I need to do a detailed check. I think I'd like to get some spare needles - although from what I understand the needles do clean up well. I can only see one type of Passap needle - do these fit all the machines, do you know? I'm in the UK, by the way!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm sure you will find a lot of parts/needles in the UK. I had to order from there initially, but have since taken 2 machines apart so have lots of spare needles and parts.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

I am in the states and need some extra parts for my passap?
Where would anyone direct me?
Or if someone had one I could get for parts? Please message me


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

ramdoupri said:


> I am in the states and need some extra parts for my passap?
> Where would anyone direct me?
> Or if someone had one I could get for parts? Please message me


what do you need? I am not home right now, but might be able to help you after the middle of March.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

A warm welcome from Oregon, USA. Check out the Passap knitting machine group on Yahoo, there are several groups specific to the various machines. Help, tips and patterns are shared there also.


----------



## itmakesyousmile (Oct 10, 2012)

RoseySt said:


> Hi! I am new to Knitting Paradise, so a big thank you to start with for what seems to be an amazing forum. Today I acquired a Passap Duomatic (Pinkie). Does anyone else have one of these? It has been stored in a loft for 15 years, so I have been looking up how to get it cleaned and restored. It all looks in pretty good condition other than being a little dirty. If I come across any problems would there be anyone here who may be able to advise? I am really looking forward to this project. My last experience of knitting machines was several years ago, when I used a Knitmaster 321 (and had a lot of fun with it!). I haven't used a twin-bed machine before, so this is new territory for me.


Hi Rosie. I have 3 Pinkies and love them! They make great socks. Google is your friend here. There are some awesome blog posts on stripping down a Passap and cleaning it. You should seriously consider purchasing the Passap Paramedic book. Download the manual for your machine, and go through the whole thing. There is an excellent series of tutorials in there that take you through all of the basics. Keep in mind that your machine is the DM5, not the Duo80, so there are a few differences.

This machine is a workhorse that will outlast us all.

--Tanya


----------



## itmakesyousmile (Oct 10, 2012)

Deep cleaning a Pinkie: http://knittsings.com/how-to-deep-clean-a-passap-duomatic/

Passap Paramedic: http://www.knititnow.com/store/product/449/be-your-own-passap-paramedic/itemdetails

Cleaning a Passap: http://www.knititnow.com/store/product/449/be-your-own-passap-paramedic/itemdetails


----------



## itmakesyousmile (Oct 10, 2012)

Passap manuals: http://machineknittingetc.com/passap/knitting-machines.html


----------



## RoseySt (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you so much for your support, and for the really useful and helpful suggestions. I haven't checked everything out yet, but I did notice a couple of things - like the strippers look quite well used, and one of the blue ones is missing. Is there somewhere in the UK that I can get parts like this?


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

RoseySt said:


> Thank you so much for your support, and for the really useful and helpful suggestions. I haven't checked everything out yet, but I did notice a couple of things - like the strippers look quite well used, and one of the blue ones is missing. Is there somewhere in the UK that I can get parts like this?


Try Metropolitan http://metropolitanmachineknitting.co.uk/ Carol teaches on the Passap, and frequently has courses for Passap knitters.

Good luck with your new Pinkie. I bought mine in 1975 -- and I really had to learn it on my own. Now you have this group, and the PassapKnits group on Yahoo, and the Passap group on Ravelry to help.

http://machineknittingetc.com/passap.html has pattern books for the Pinkie.


----------



## janta (Sep 30, 2011)

I do have some spare needles from a Pink one I munched. The bed had had something spilt on it so was hopeless - now have a grey one Duo 80 and 2 spare pinks You cannot beat them for rib


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

I started with a pinky then bought the Duo80, afterwhich i bought 2x E6000 (one for spares). Guess that makes me addicted ). Nothing beats the doublebed work/patterns/jacquard as the Passap.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a Pinkie. KnitSings has a tutorial you can download as a PDF file on how to clean a Pinkie: http://knittsings.com/how-to-deep-clean-a-passap-duomatic/

In addition, the following videos are specific to Passaps:

Cleaning - Part 1 _(TheAnswerLadyKnits)_: 



Cleaning - Part 2 _(TheAnswerLadyKnits)_: 



Cleaning - Part 3 - Needles & Pushers _(TheAnswerLadyKnits)_: 



Cleaning - Part 4 - Caution (TheAnswerLadyKnits)[/i]: 



Cleaning _(TheAnswerLadyKnits)_:


----------



## DebbyS (Dec 10, 2012)

Theoretically the pinkie will last forever. Unfortunately, the black plastic glides on the bottom of the locks are often cracked. They can get to a point where the plastic just falls off, and then the machine is hard to knit with. Replacements are no longer available, but there's information somewhere on using some kind of plastic goop for repairs. Otherwise, you can pretty much get whatever you need.

Deb



RoseySt said:


> Hi! I am new to Knitting Paradise, so a big thank you to start with for what seems to be an amazing forum. Today I acquired a Passap Duomatic (Pinkie). Does anyone else have one of these? It has been stored in a loft for 15 years, so I have been looking up how to get it cleaned and restored. It all looks in pretty good condition other than being a little dirty. If I come across any problems would there be anyone here who may be able to advise? I am really looking forward to this project. My last experience of knitting machines was several years ago, when I used a Knitmaster 321 (and had a lot of fun with it!). I haven't used a twin-bed machine before, so this is new territory for me.


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

My first machine was a pinky. I only have fond memories. Great machine to learn passap on.


----------

